# Marantz AVR crossover



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a Marantz SR 5300 AVR, purchased back in 2002 I think. I'm trying to calibrate my speakers with my new subwoofer (SVS PC12-NSD). My fronts, center and two surrounds are all Monitor Audio Bronze B2s. The specs on the B2 say it plays down to 40Hz. 
The small speaker setting in the Marantz puts the crossover at 100Hz. There is no other x-over available. 
Should I set the speakers to large to compensate for the high x-over? Will the sub play up to 100Hz?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

EDIT: I apologize for the earlier post which presumed you had a modern Marantz AVR with Audyssey and that the 100Hz setting was recommended as a result of acoustical measurements. It seems I read too fast. Yes, if your only options are LARGE or 100Hz, you should definitely try both to see what works best for you. Also, as suggested, a modern AVR with more crossover options and, possibly, room correction would be a worthwhile purchase.

Kal


----------



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. 
I'm leaving the x-over at 100Hz, I'll try that for a week or two and maybe I will get used to it. 
I would like to include the mid-bass that the B2s have into the mix, cutting them off at 100 seems a waste. The ideal setting between them and the sub would probably be 80 or 60Hz?
I guess it's time to upgrade my receiver to one with more x-over choices.

I would welcome any recommendations on a receiver from anyone with a set-up similar to mine.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DELETED. See earlier post.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

With an 2002 avr, I would doubt that you ave much EQ to endanger by using the "large" setting for your main speakers. 
If your speakers are rated down to 40 hz, The ideal crossover is probably in the 60 to 80 range. ( My mains are rated down to 30hz, but I cross them over at 60.)
Your sub should do a good job to 100 hz if you decide to set the mains to small.

Why not just try each option for a few days and stick with whatever sounds best ?


----------



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, I will take your advice and try both settings.


----------

